# A good Poodle dryer ?



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have the Metro Forced air quick draw dryer that I made the mistake of wasting my money on. It dry's but hardley straightens the coat. So now Ive been looking into the Commander 3, the Double K challengair 2000 xl (compariable to the commander 3) or the Metro blaster. 

Does anyone have an opinion on which would be best for a Standard Poodle show coat. I don't have the money for a stand-up $300.00 dryer. I need to stay under $200.00 and see results if at all possible.

Please help!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I have the Metro Air Force Commander and I'm having trouble. But then again. I have NO idea what I'm doing! Ha! Ha!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

There's a method Curly, if you're dog has a simi short coat, (this doesn't hold true for a lot of show coats) you use the force dryer with the condenser cone on and in the high setting. To achieve a straight look you have to dry say the back leg completely before going onto the next leg. My stystem is to dry all four legs, then chest and one side, then butt and back and then the other side, neck, ears, and topknot. The trick is to not move from one section of hair until it is totaly bone dry. If you try and dry the whole dog at one time you get curls or at the very least fluffy waves. 

I have no opinion on a what to use secreto for a dog in complete show coat. I would think the air force dryer would be a good option for you, especialy since you have two dogs, you're not showing Eli are you? Anyway what you might need is an arm that clips to the table and hold the nozzel of the dryer for you, that why you can line dry your show coat brushing with the flow of air in sections. I have one somewhere I know and I would send it to you, but dang if I know where it is. I hated it lol, but then I didn't have a real need for it at the time. I'll see if I can find it, or a picture of it on the net. I'm sure some place like pet edge would sell it though and I know it can't be expensive.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I bought this but haven't had much luck yet. I need to get Max to be still first.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was about to post at thread pet dryers vs human dryers ….

I was going to ask if there was a different, So far we use our dryers on Enzo. I have a conair infiniti and I have a hot tools ionic dryer. We get his coat pretty straight with it then again my sister is a groomer lol. 

Every time she gives him bath he runs out the bathroom showing off his need fluffy straight coat.

I know my sister plans on showing Enzo in AKC ( if he does well) and UKC and we will get a another dog dryer but I don’t think we will be spending that much for one.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Well on Enzo, his coat will dry pretty straight because its all puppy coat. Poodle's don't develope much curl at this age. Sting's coat is almost straight after I finish him as well. After a day or so its just wavy. However, that all changes when they get more coat and ecspecially when there adult coat come in. Then your trying to straighten fairly tight curls. Also you shouldn't use a human grade dryer if possible on a dog. Its tends to dry the coat out. 

So now since I already have my quick draw dryer and its not cutting the look that I need to show a dog, how strong of a dryer should I get? I hear good things about the blaster but its only one speed. The commander 3 has two setting's and has alot more power then my quick draw dryer already. Im probably going to contact a proffessional handler and find out exactly what I need at this point. 

Thanks Wonderpup for mentioning the arm attachment. Hand's free sounds great.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup, thats a photo of what I was talking about. I don't know what happened to the darn thing though. I'm stumped. Oh well LoL. Jenn, don't ask a handler about dryers if you can help it, ask the breeder instead if you can. Assuming the breeder shows of course. They have a greater interest in seeing you do well with a dog they bred than a pro handler does. I'm a little paranoid maybe but it's a lesson I've learned from experience. Just ask more than one handler if you have to go that route to make sure you're getting a good answer. 


As for human dryers on dogs, be careful Roxy. When you're drying you hair you probably dont notice how warm the air comming out of the dryer really it, plus your scalp is more used to it since probably you've been blow drying your hair for a some years now right. Your dog isn't the same way. Dog's definitly notice the added heat, and you can really burn the skin if you aren't caredful. 
A bather that worked for me a year ago stepped in dog poo outside and took her shoe off and washed it in the tub. She tried to dry it with a hair dyer that a client had brought by (clients donate weird things to us sometimes) it was a conair of some type.. anyway we got to talking she and I and before she was a little distacted. The blow dryer burned a hole through her shoe.... LoL.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a two speed blaster and used it on the show coat of a toy poodle - 18 months old. I found it really good but still finished off with a warm air dryer. I don't use it so much since I cut the show coat off as the dogs didn't really like it - blaster lives up to its name. Inca has an extremely thick, curly coat now and it will blast it straight. I use it when I'm planning a major clip and/or quick leg tidy up.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Yup, thats a photo of what I was talking about. I don't know what happened to the darn thing though. I'm stumped. Oh well LoL. Jenn, don't ask a handler about dryers if you can help it, ask the breeder instead if you can. Assuming the breeder shows of course. They have a greater interest in seeing you do well with a dog they bred than a pro handler does. I'm a little paranoid maybe but it's a lesson I've learned from experience. Just ask more than one handler if you have to go that route to make sure you're getting a good answer.
> 
> 
> As for human dryers on dogs, be careful Roxy. When you're drying you hair you probably dont notice how warm the air comming out of the dryer really it, plus your scalp is more used to it since probably you've been blow drying your hair for a some years now right. Your dog isn't the same way. Dog's definitly notice the added heat, and you can really burn the skin if you aren't caredful.
> A bather that worked for me a year ago stepped in dog poo outside and took her shoe off and washed it in the tub. She tried to dry it with a hair dyer that a client had brought by (clients donate weird things to us sometimes) it was a conair of some type.. anyway we got to talking she and I and before she was a little distacted. The blow dryer burned a hole through her shoe.... LoL.



But what is the real difference other than heat ? my blow dryers do not get hot , like I said earlier my hair is like poodle hair lol. I do not use shampoos with sulfates in them nor do I dry or wash my hair daily with a blow dryer ? I wash my hair weekly.

I only use Ionic hair dryers because the regular ones damage your hair and dry it out and burn it lol.

Does anyone know if the dog dryers are ionic ?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well on Enzo, his coat will dry pretty straight because its all puppy coat. Poodle's don't develope much curl at this age. Sting's coat is almost straight after I finish him as well. After a day or so its just wavy. However, that all changes when they get more coat and ecspecially when there adult coat come in. Then your trying to straighten fairly tight curls. Also you shouldn't use a human grade dryer if possible on a dog. Its tends to dry the coat out.


Thanks for the info , I read some where that red poodles have a softer coat is this true ? 

Again what if the human blow dryer is ionic ? We will buy another dog dryer for showing I am just curious if anyone has the answer thanks


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I am not aware of any good ones that are Roxy. As for differences a forced air dryer, which is what is needed to get most poodles staight, blows air at high velocity. Rather than evaporating water in hair like a human dryer does they blow the water right off the hair, which also blows the hair straight. If the hair is straight when it is dried then it will remain straight when the dryer moves on to the next section of hair. 

I am aware that Crazy Dog makes a dog dryer that looks like a human one, I think it even has a stand, I do not know much about it. It's marketed to pet owners, who would normaly use a reguaral hair dyer on their dogs. I would have to actualy use one in order to have much of an opinion about it but I would hope that it wouldn't blow heated air. 

On another note, I am sooo jealous - I wish I could get away with only washing my hair weekly...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> I am not aware of any good ones that are Roxy. As for differences a forced air dryer, which is what is needed to get most poodles staight, blows air at high velocity. Rather than evaporating water in hair like a human dryer does they blow the water right off the hair, which also blows the hair straight. If the hair is straight when it is dried then it will remain straight when the dryer moves on to the next section of hair.
> 
> I am aware that Crazy Dog makes a dog dryer that looks like a human one, I think it even has a stand, I do not know much about it. It's marketed to pet owners, who would normaly use a reguaral hair dyer on their dogs. I would have to actualy use one in order to have much of an opinion about it but I would hope that it wouldn't blow heated air.
> 
> On another note, I am sooo jealous - I wish I could get away with only washing my hair weekly...


Ok I understand now , When I need to blow dry my hair I need to attach a comb to make it some what straight lol 

its really healthier to not wash your hair daily if you have hair like mine , most women with coarse thick kink or super curly hair will not want to wash daily it damages our hair. Our hair is usually dry and we need to keep moisture in it. Washing it daily takes the mositure out. When I straighten my hair I have to wrap it every night so that the fresh press will last about 1-2 weeks. Once water hits my hair its AFRO CITY lol:tongue:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Jenn I would go with the Metro Air Force Commander it should get the job done and its under $150  I plan on buying one for my shop, I got to use one the other day on my foster Husky, Drake, and it was awesome. Lots of power but I think you may also need a (human) hand dryer to help get the ears and topknot extra straight.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Wonderpup but the breeder that I bought from only does obed/therapy etc. She owns the mother and studed out for this breeding to a show dog. Anyhow, Im just going to go with the commander 3 or blaster. I haven't heard enough about the double k to take a chance on that. Im also not spending 300.00 or more on a dryer right now along all the other gromming products I need to prep his coat for show in the next 3 months. I was just hoping that someone would have solid info on exactly how strong the velocity on a dryer needs to be for a SHOW coat. I don't believe you can much higher in velocity unless you move to the free standing dryers. 

Gosh darn high maintenance poodle's! lol


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

highhorse said:


> I have a two speed blaster and used it on the show coat of a toy poodle - 18 months old. I found it really good but still finished off with a warm air dryer. I don't use it so much since I cut the show coat off as the dogs didn't really like it - blaster lives up to its name. Inca has an extremely thick, curly coat now and it will blast it straight. I use it when I'm planning a major clip and/or quick leg tidy up.


I just noticed this reply. Thanks for the info. 
I was hoping someone here would have experience with the commander 3 or blaster so I knew what would be best. For twenty bucks more the blaster sounded like the way to go. I didn't realize it had two setting's which is something I really want. I was going to rule the blaster out and go with the commander 3 because of the setting issue. More research I guess. lol

Thanks again!


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I have the Double K Challengair. It has the two motors and certainly has some force when both are turned on. I imagine it would blow an adult show coat straight although as you all know T is still in puppy coat so I haven't actual experience yet. I love it for drying shepherds and other double coated breeds works an absolute treat for blowing the water off the dog.

And while it doesn't have a heating element as such with both motors going it does produce quite a bit of heat, you wouldn't want to just train it on one spot and leave it. I find I have to keep moving it as it does get very hot.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> Jenn I would go with the Metro Air Force Commander it should get the job done and its under $150  I plan on buying one for my shop, I got to use one the other day on my foster Husky, Drake, and it was awesome. Lots of power but I think you may also need a (human) hand dryer to help get the ears and topknot extra straight.


I will also look into the metro air force dryer $150 we can do :tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> I will also look into the metro air force dryer $150 we can do :tongue:


Just make sure you atleast get the commander 3 and nothing less. Its right at the 150.00 range. I would hate for someone to make the same mistake I did.


MomOfSassafras, OMG do I brush each area that Im drying. Still the velocity of the quick draw just cannot do it. If it works for you that's great but Eli has a very thick adult coat . Its beautiful, but that dryer will not straighten his hair except for his legs, somewhat.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Just make sure you atleast get the commander 3 and nothing less. Its right at the 150.00 range. I would hate for someone to make the same mistake I did.
> 
> 
> MomOfSassafras, OMG do I brush each area that Im drying. Still the velocity of the quick draw just cannot do it. If it works for you that's great but Eli has a very thick adult coat . Its beautiful, but that dryer will not straighten his hair except for his legs, somewhat.



Yeah you have to brush each area while you dry it, its hard work . LOL I helped my sister do some dogs at the show she was at a few years back.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

MomOfSassafras said:


> Brushing or combing the hair constantly as you dry is essential to getting it straight and fluffy and so is getting it completely dry down to the skin.


Guess that makes it almost a must to have a stand dryer or the arm that clips to your table and holds the dryer for you.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

This is just for us pet poodle people who like to save a bit onhome grooming.
I have bought a husky shop vac small one at home depot for 20 bucks on sale that has a blower as well and use that for blowing my guys dry. I plan to get a dryer eventually but with 2 puppies in one year and other stuff and then going part time to be home with them money is tight and it works for me. it is strictly for that purpose and no one else touches that one.


----------

